# Vapers?



## Rob P (11 Feb 2014)

So who's a vaper here?

I'll be a year next month since i started in earnest with electric cigs. I've had a few packs of 10 along the way, won't lie, but more recently the urge to smoke a real cig is the least it's ever been, i've had 2 real ones in the last month (after a few sherberts  lol).

I've also kept a record of £'s saved. I was a 12 or so a day smoker, and knocking off what i've spent on vaping i'm over £1000 saved in less than a year  Good eh?!


----------



## darren636 (11 Feb 2014)

you can buy me my 90 cm tank then!


----------



## Rob P (11 Feb 2014)

Already spent bro, mostly on beer instead  lol


----------



## darren636 (11 Feb 2014)

Rob P said:


> Already spent bro, mostly on beer instead  lol


 oh, I don't miss the shakey hands on a Saturday morning


----------



## Bertie (11 Feb 2014)

I have been vaping for just under 2 years..I use a provari and Cobra re-buildable . After having smoked for 50 years vaping has been the only thing to stop me smoking the dreaded weed!!  Now with meddling from EU and this government they are going to be drastically cut/controlled by 2016!! 
They must be safer than ciggies and the 4,000 toxins that they have. Guess no tax money in E-Cigs.


----------



## Rob P (11 Feb 2014)

Bertie said:


> I use a provari and Cobra re-buildable


 
Oh my, I have just googled these, the prices of them...  Take it they're good???! lol

I use ego t (2 for £12) and GS H2 bottom coil clearos at 5 for £8 lol


----------



## NexusIcon (11 Feb 2014)

Smoked since I was 16 up until sept 2012 when I switched to vaping, used JacVapour, didn't touch a real cig since my first pack came, and now been completely clean since June '13  Figured why am I still spending money on e-cigs when I could be buying more fish!! ;D


----------



## Bertie (11 Feb 2014)

Rob P said:


> Oh my, I have just googled these, the prices of them...  Take it they're good???! lol
> 
> I use ego t (2 for £12) and GS H2 bottom coil clearos at 5 for £8 lol


 
They are great and the Cobra rebuildable is pricey too but it is made out of titanium and pyrex glass. I make my own S.S. wicks and coils but the results are worth it. I keep my ego's on standby in case of problems but not used them in over a year.


----------



## Rob P (11 Feb 2014)

I guess it's still a mile cheaper than real cigs Bertie and if it does the job... I've just treat myself to a Kanger Protank 2 Mini today (having bought 10 of the wrong coils recently lol) and thought that was extravagent at £12 

Whose juices do you vape?


----------



## Wallace (11 Feb 2014)

I smoke and have done for the last 20 years, I've got no idea what any of you are waffling on about. 

Someone wanna give me a guide? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertie (11 Feb 2014)

Rob P said:


> I guess it's still a mile cheaper than real cigs Bertie and if it does the job... I've just treat myself to a Kanger Protank 2 Mini today (having bought 10 of the wrong coils recently lol) and thought that was extravagent at £12
> 
> Whose juices do you vape?


 
I vape only one juice...I was lucky and found one I liked straight off.....FlavourArt Virginia which I get from Vape Escape!


----------



## Rob P (11 Feb 2014)

Wallace said:


> I smoke and have done for the last 20 years, I've got no idea what any of you are waffling on about.
> 
> Someone wanna give me a guide?
> 
> ...


 
You are taking the ps right? lol


----------



## Rob P (11 Feb 2014)

Bertie said:


> I vape only one juice...I was lucky and found one I liked straight off.....FlavourArt Virginia which I get from Vape Escape!


 
Great when it's like that, i can't vape the same thing all the time and not fond of baccy flavours. I get mine from Alchemists Cupboard at the minute and have found their range pretty awesome


----------



## NexusIcon (11 Feb 2014)

Puffin are pretty good I tried a few of theirs, all UK made iirc


----------



## Bertie (11 Feb 2014)

Rob P said:


> Great when it's like that, i can't vape the same thing all the time and not fond of baccy flavours. I get mine from Alchemists Cupboard at the minute and have found their range pretty awesome


 
Thing is I like mine a bit strong and they do a 30mg strength which is perfect for me


----------



## Wallace (11 Feb 2014)

Rob P said:


> You are taking the ps right? lol



No Rob, fraid knot!

I know there are E-Cigs, I've seen them in Petrol garages etc but say if I was looking to give up and try a 'healthier' option, where would I start?

All yours and Bertie's fancy lingo has me intrigued now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MirandaB (11 Feb 2014)

I'm now venturing into the world of vaping lol use liquids from The Alchemists Cupboard lovely fruity yumminess  thought I was a hefty smoker but had to drop down to the 6mg liquids as the others made me cough like hell!
Still smoking the odd rollie but nowhere near what I did smoke.


----------



## tim (11 Feb 2014)

Fruity flavoured electronic cigarettes  whatever next  I'm turning 40 this year so considering switching to these in an attempt to knock the fag's on the head.


----------



## Rob P (11 Feb 2014)

Bonking on the Beach e juice from Alchemists Cupboard, seriously amazing  lol


----------



## Rob P (11 Feb 2014)

Wallace said:


> No Rob, fraid knot!
> 
> I know there are E-Cigs, I've seen them in Petrol garages etc but say if I was looking to give up and try a 'healthier' option, where would I start?
> 
> ...



Well Berties kit costs into the hundreds, mine a tenner lol. You want an ego battery and some clearomisers, GS H2 bottom coil ones are cheap and good. Then some e juice and away you go   They are the only thing that has successfully kept me away from smokes, although i do suck mine like a dummy  sat here vaping Bananas and Cream now lol


----------



## NatureBoy (11 Feb 2014)

Bertie said:


> I vape only one juice


This sounds like a quote from a film about the future, but it's happening now!


----------



## Rob P (11 Feb 2014)




----------



## NexusIcon (11 Feb 2014)

I started off with a starter kit from jacVaper had everything in it


----------



## MirandaB (11 Feb 2014)

Rob P said:


> Bonking on the Beach e juice from Alchemists Cupboard, seriously amazing  lol


 

 yep but whatever you do don't go for Aunty flo's pear drops it's a tank cracker if you don't have a glass tank


----------



## Rob P (11 Feb 2014)

MirandaB said:


> yep but whatever you do don't go for Aunty flo's pear drops it's a tank cracker if you don't have a glass tank



lol, I've just ordered that Kanger Protank and it has a glass tube but Aunty flo's pear drops doesn't sound appealing lol

Have you tried strawberry mivi and lemon meringue pie?? nom nom


----------



## MirandaB (11 Feb 2014)

Lol try and forget the Aunty Flo bit,it is seriously just like pear drops  not tried those flavours yet.
I've got toasted teacakes,rosy apples,rhubarb crumble and custard (very nom nom)totally tropical and for a friday night vodka and lime 
Where did you get the Kanger Protank from Rob?


----------



## Rob P (11 Feb 2014)

Oh I've had rhubarb crumble, that's good! lol

Got the protank off Ebay for £12. The IT numpty at work pointed me to a listing for 10 bottom coils for the gs h2 for a tenner posted, only they aren't for those clearos they're for the Kanger, so i decided to try one of their tanks


----------



## James D (12 Feb 2014)

I know what the general topical is but I'm getting lost in all the lingo!

I bought a e-cig last year for smoking on long haul flights (in the toilet obviously) but I don't really like it. As my better half is keeps going on to me about giving up maybe I should try vaping?

What would you recommend? I don't really fancy fruity flavours. If they had Salt and Vinegar though I'd never smoke again!


----------



## Rob P (12 Feb 2014)

James D said:


> What would you recommend? I don't really fancy fruity flavours. If they had Salt and Vinegar though I'd never smoke again!


 
The thing is James it does require a bit of effort IMO, you've got to be pretty good at keeping batteries charged and your kit clean. Some people get a bit of hot juice in their mouth (Ooer! ) lol and sack it off straight away. But if you persevere it's well worth it financially and for your health!

Best way to start is probably to get a starter kit so you get a couple of batteries, case, chargers etc. I got this one...

eGo-CE5+ long wick starter kit

The 1100 mah batteries should last a day each so as one dies, put the other on and get the spent one recharging again 

The clearomisers, the bit that holds the liquids, there are millions of them. But I have found these to be excellent...

 5 X Shisha pen GS-H2 clearomizer Atomiser Atomizer Fits EGO 510 Battery | eBay

These just screw to the batteries and are dead easy to refill, clean and have replaceable coils like these...

 GS H2 Clearomizer Replacement Coils From £1.40p Each | eBay

So, as you use it the coils (that bit that burns the liquid) get clogged up. With good cleaning of the items (in hot tap water or put in a mug then cover and swill in boiling kettle water) you can use these for a number of days, even a couple of weeks. Once the flavour starts to go just replace the bottom coil and you're good as new. Flusing these with hot water is usually enough to keep them clean for a while. I may fill the tank 3 or 4 times between cleans. If you get gurgling or fluid in your mouth you can just take the clearomiser off the battery, turn it upside down (to avoid spilling the contents) and blow through it into a tissue/force some tissue down the mouthpiece (always have a piece of bog roll handy  lol). It's trial and error but once you have done it it makes sense.

As for juices, there are millions and you just have to find what you like. I don't get on with baccy flavours and tend to go for weird things, Mojito's, deserts etc. You just have to find what you like but start with small bottles (10ml should last 3 or 4 days at least) and then you can sample a few. Alchemists Cupboard are great flavours and do 5 x 10mm bottles for less than £20. You're supposed to let the some juices 'steep' after receiving them so the flavours bond together, i'm usually into them straight away lol. But leave for a week after getting them open capped in a cupboard and just give a shake and they're good to go.

You'll probably see PG & VG ratio mentioned...

What Does % PG/%VG Mean? What Kind Of E-Liquid Do I Order?

Don't worry about it. I've used (PG/VG) 60/40, 70/30, 80/20, 50/50 and usually can't tell the difference. Most I buy these days I don't even know what they are lol

And that's about it short of vaping for you


----------



## James D (12 Feb 2014)

Cheers Rob, I'll look into it tonight.


----------



## Bertie (12 Feb 2014)

Rob P said:


> Don't worry about it. I've used (PG/VG) 60/40, 70/30, 80/20, 50/50 and usually can't tell the difference. Most I buy these days I don't even know what they are lol


Normally with heavy VG liquids you get a thicker cloud of vapour but I have always found that heavy VG makes the coils clog up quicker so I stick to 70/30 and that is enough. The thicker vapour is only for the "smoking" effect.  But whatever takes your fancy really!


----------



## James D (12 Feb 2014)

How easy did you find it coming off the fags Bertie?


----------



## Bertie (12 Feb 2014)

James D said:


> How easy did you find it coming off the fags Bertie?


 
As I say, I smoked for 50 years and this is the only thing that has stopped me. I have not had one since I started vaping, and I used to use up to three large packs of rolling baccy per week!!  I still fancy one every now and then but I just have a few extra tokes on the thing and it is all ok. In fact I can smell people that smoke and it does not smell nice any more.


----------



## three-fingers (12 Feb 2014)

Vapes are wasted on nicotine IME lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob P (12 Feb 2014)

James D said:


> Cheers Rob, I'll look into it tonight.


 
One more bit of advice, LOADS of discount codes out there. Look out for them, here's a few...

Discount Codes | planetofthevapes.co.uk

VENDOR DISCOUNT CODES..ADD THEM HERE

Discount codes. | ALL ABOUT E-CIGARETTES UK


----------



## NexusIcon (12 Feb 2014)

I managed to ween myself off nicotine while still smoking which was pretty cool! Tried a few 0mg flavours that were gross but found a nice one in the end, can't remember which though, cherry probably ;D But in the end managed to go fully 0mg


----------



## Lindy (15 Feb 2014)

I gave up smoking around 16 years ago. Nicotine is still bad for you no matter how you get it in your system.  Humans seem such an addictive species, alcohol, fags, drugs, gambling, food, shopping....

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## NexusIcon (15 Feb 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> ... Humans seem such an addictive species, alcohol, fags, drugs, gambling, food, shopping....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 
+ fishkeeping ;]


----------



## Mortis (26 Feb 2014)

I lot has changed in the vaping scene since I tried it and left !! It did help to bring my ciggies per day down from 10 to 5 though. Its the "scheduled" smokes, after meals, with alcohol, etc that make quitting hard.


----------



## Rob P (26 Feb 2014)

I've not struggled with that. It was work when I really liked a fag, to get away from the desk every now and then. All others were just habit. I've been a year vaping next week, bought 10 cigs a week for the first few months but not bought cigarettes for over 2 months now, and only smoked 2 cadged ones in that period. Really have lost interest in smoking. 

May be a different story when I get my fishing rods back out in spring though, night fishing, early rises and coffee and cig by a lake as the sun rises was a rather enjoyable moment  lol


----------



## Lindy (28 Feb 2014)

Rob P said:


> night fishing


We used to smoke to keep the midges at bay while fishing. It worked to a certain degree.


----------



## Rob P (28 Feb 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> We used to smoke to keep the midges at bay while fishing. It worked to a certain degree.



Indeed!  I don't know what's worse - smoking cigs to abate the mozzies or those flippin orrible coils blowing into your bivvy all night lol


----------



## sean178 (2 Mar 2014)

I've just ordered myself a kanger evod starter kit and a couple of bottles of the e liquid to give it a bash, look forward to trying it out 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob P (2 Mar 2014)

Stock at it mate, it's more 'fussy' than smoking fags, but way better for you and lots cheaper. Good luck


----------



## sean178 (2 Mar 2014)

Cheers rob. I'm particularly looking forward to trying the spiced apple cider. Here's hoping it's as tasty as it sounds !

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (3 Mar 2014)

Ah I need to get on this, I have tried the e CIG things but they all taste nasty!!

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob P (3 Mar 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> I have tried the e CIG things but they all taste nasty!!



Not as nasty as Lambert & Butlers!!! lolz


----------



## aliclarke86 (3 Mar 2014)

Haha no, I have rolled my own for 15 years and the closest thing I have done to quitting is started using filter tips about 6 months ago. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (3 Mar 2014)

I'm really interested in these flavoured liquids..

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## sean178 (3 Mar 2014)

I'll let you know how I get in with the kanger ali. It has plenty of good reviews on you tube. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (3 Mar 2014)

Cheers mate, I don't earn a lot and 30 quid is nearly a weeks food 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## sean178 (3 Mar 2014)

There are cheaper alternatives, our local market has a tobacco products stall and I know he knocks cheaper copies out. Have a look around, I'm sure you'll find something to give a go then you can upgrade once you've started saving the money you aren't spending on the ciggies. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob P (3 Mar 2014)

Think about your health, that's priceless  lol


----------



## sean178 (3 Mar 2014)

I've just had a quick look on ebay, there's one on there for a fiver, could be a starting point ali

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## sean178 (3 Mar 2014)

Just search vaping

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## sean178 (4 Mar 2014)

The kanger turned up this morning 
Straight into the spiced apple cider and it tastes yummy 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------

